# Benelli B76



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

I got my Birthday present from my wife last week. It's what I've always wanted. A Benelli B76 9mm.

My dad bought one by accident in the mid 80's thinking it was. Beretta, and fell in love with it. He still has his, but now I have one of my own.

It's a super soft shooter, accurate as can be, and went 220 rounds without a bobble for me. That included a 20 round box of Speer Gold Dot 124's.

With the popularity of 9mm 1911 really picking up, I think these pistols would have been hot if they were still around. Alas, they were a bust. Americans wanted high capacity, and these are single stacks. Benelli made less than 10,000 of them before giving up.

Here are some pics.


----------



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

I recently gave the B76 another workout.

Here's 50 rounds, at 10 yards. This is a sweet pistol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Admins please take a look at Jonathon223. Might not be human.


----------

